# Bristol Crew



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

I know there a few of you guys on here from Bristol, as it the best place in England.

I need to find myself a new gym, mine is closing down at the end of this week. Shame because it was a proper bodybuilding gym, perect for what I needed.

Where abouts do you all train?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

HI THERE I TRAIN IN A LOCAL GYM IN CUMBRIA ITS QUIET A GOOD GYM ALOT OF POSERS GO THERE THATS THE ONLY THING IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

commando, which gym were u at? try LA Gym/fitness in easton perhaps?

and lurcherman, why do you always talk in CAPS ITS REALLY ANNOYING


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2005)

sorry about the caps weres that gym at


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2005)

I wouldnt dare go down to Easton on my own, ill get robbed for my gym money  way to far for me anyway.

I was at Dragon Health and Fitnes (Northsreet Bedminster), it was an amazing but small place, had full range of DBs from 2.5 through 40kg just what any boddy builder would need. But the owners made some bad choices and are now out of money.

I didnt know Cumbria was in Bristol? :lol:

Is there any in Town? I've got a few places in mind, but I dont know if they are what I want. JJB just seems to gay for me, but the girrrrrls *dreams*..

Do you go to LA Gym Nick?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

i've been only a couple of times, i'm not a member or anything. i agree you wouldnt want to walk around Easton but you can safely drive there.

Cumbria is nowhere near Bristol, lol.

Nick


----------



## Mr.V (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi mate, i'm from Bristol and i train at fitness first BUT now i've got a routine i've noticed it does get way too packed after work with the poser types till about 8.30pm ish which lets it down,

Only one i can think of near you would be L.A gym like people have said or easton sports centre (much less hardcore than L.A)

anything else crops up i'll post it up for ya.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

What about razg? Where do you train?


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Bristol university gym - same as nick.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

razg said:


> Bristol university gym - same as nick.


Hello All

I'm new to this forum, and live in Bristol.

Just wondered about Bristol Uni Gym, can anyone join it?

I know its based in the Clifton Cotham area. I'm with Cannons health center, membership is pretty expensive.

So still looking around for somewhere cheaper.


----------



## thanutz (Dec 30, 2004)

Any1 can join, although its more...

the canons on queen street is very over priced and has only really good cardio


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

i tihnk the uni gym is in the region of about 250 - 300 a year (roughly 20 - 25 )/month

Its located on Tyndall Avenue, near the St Michael's old hospital in the university precinct.

If you join no doubt you'll see me there, make yourself known if you do !

Nick


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2005)

Is there a pay as you go thing up there? Or is it all contract.

Id come up for a few sessions I could do with some good people to train with..


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

contract i'm afraid, coz you need to have an induction 

we could meet up to train at LA one day if you like?

Nick


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2005)

If its safe.

Yeh sure, im up for that. Not sure when, but somthing to think about for the future.


----------



## Samrai18 (Nov 3, 2008)

I go to the fitness 4 less in the city centre, its not too bad, i would prefer to join another as it hasnt got a squat rack just a smith machine and when it gets busy there isnt that many free plates. But its close to my job and only £15 a month no contract membership.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I'll be opening a gym in Bristol soon.

Loads of kit and weight. But also a studio and cardio suite.

Aim is to incorporate all aspects of training under 1 roof.

Wont be open till early next year though, I am still on the lookout for a suitable premises.


----------



## Dave_619 (Sep 29, 2008)

Checkout Fitness First in Longwell Green, just go before 5pm before all the ****s come out.


----------

